# Metal Cages Fort Worth



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

These look like a heck of a deal 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/mat/2443018975.html


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like a great deal, wish they were in Ne.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

thats an instant loft


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

An instant secure loft, you could build your loft in it and not worry about rats.
Dave


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is an awesome looking deal


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wonder what the original use was?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Makes me almost wish we lived in TX.! They are great!


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Super aviary. My breeders would love me if I had that.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you and me both.. those are awesome, wish i knew someone here in ocala fl who could build me something like that for my flight


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> Wonder what the original use was?


They look like secure storage cages. I can't quite see but they look a bit similar to what the military uses.


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

I called the guy and he said they were used to store Railcar oil? I was trying to find out where they were made to see if someplace out here had some similar for sale.


----------

